# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Wisselenede opkomst vaccinatieronde - RTV Oost

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*Wisselenede opkomst vaccinatieronde*
*RTV Oost*
De opkomst bij de eerste vaccinatieronde tegen het HPV-virus is wisselend in de elf gemeenten van de GGD IJsselland. In Ommen was de animo het grootst voor de prik, die helpt om de kans op baarmoederhalskanker te verkleinen. *...*

*en meer &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------

